# Fourthcore Team Deathmatch Play-By-Post



## CStevenRoss (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to my nightmare, _dungeoneers!_

The Fourthcore Team Deathmatch (FTDM), superstar event of this year's GenCon, is now offered up as an exciting new play-by-post variant. Match #1 is recruiting now! Find the full details at *Fourthcore Team Deathmatch*

In summary: FTDM is a contest of skill, wits, and luck. Small teams of dungeoneers are pitted against each other in a no-holds-barred frenzy of carnage in a team-based, player-vs-player competition. The competition will consist of individual, play-by-post encounters, called matches. Each match will last twelve (12) rounds.

At the end of every match, the number of dungeoneer deaths will be tallied, and the team with the least number of deaths will be declared the winner. In the case of a tie, a sudden death round will occur. Players will reroll initiative, act in the new initiative order, and claim victory with the next dungeoneer death.


----------

